# Correction:  Last Toy!! 1898 DAYTON Special Killer!



## carlitos60 (Dec 1, 2017)

This Will be My Last Toy Bike!!!! I Need to Sell Some of the Old Ones and Slow Down!!
Teens Wheels, Wood Bars, Wheeler Seat, Track Pedals,,,,The Picture is a 1900 Model!!
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 1, 2017)

Killer bike. Is that the one with the spherical hubs?


----------



## gtdohn (Dec 1, 2017)

That's a beauty


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 1, 2017)

Last toy bike! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is always one more out there waiting for you to buy it. REmemeber this is an addiction! You must come back to the dark side  I'll leave the light on for you.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 1, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Killer bike. Is that the one with the spherical hubs?




No,,,,,,,Spherical Hubs were Offered in 1899 Model Year!


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Last toy bike! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is always one more out there waiting for you to buy it. REmemeber this is an addiction! You must come back to the dark side  I'll leave the light on for you.




Brother,,,,,,,,,,Must be a Hell of a Bike to Seduce Me!!!!!
I Just Bought a New Corvette Grand Sport, So, No More Money!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 4, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Brother,,,,,,,,,,Must be a Hell of a Bike to Seduce Me!!!!!
> I Just Bought a New Corvette Grand Sport, So, No More Money!!!




Must be a Hell of a Bike to Seduce Me!!!!!
A Sterling Racer??


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 4, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> This Will be My Last Toy Bike!!!! I Need to Sell Some of the Old Ones and Slow Down!!
> Teens Wheels, Wood Bars, Wheeler Seat, Track Pedals,,,,The Picture is a 1900 Model!!
> Thanks Guys!
> View attachment 717623
> View attachment 717628


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 11, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> This Will be My Last Toy Bike!!!! I Need to Sell Some of the Old Ones and Slow Down!!
> Teens Wheels, Wood Bars, Wheeler Seat, Track Pedals,,,,The Picture is a 1900 Model!!
> Thanks Guys!
> View attachment 717623
> View attachment 717628



We have similar taste in bikes.


----------

